# Zu viele Fische im Teich!!



## Teichtaucher (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Brauche mal nen Rat!!!!

Ich habe 7 große Kois im Teich....dazu 14 Goldfische und der nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr...auch ca.25 Stück.....die sind ja noch klein würde ich auch noch gerne 1 jahr drinlassen...aber ich möchte die Goldfische loswerden...aber wie bekomme ich denn am besten aus dem Teich.....

Wer hat denn Tipps für mich.

Bste Grüße

Dirk


----------



## muschtang (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fische im Teich!!*

Reuse!


----------



## Doris (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fische im Teich!!*

Hallo Dirk

Wir haben unsere Goldfische mit nem Kescher rausgeholt. Erst etwas Wasser abgelassen (so hatten wir auch einen Teilwasserwechsel) so daß bei uns im Teich eine natürliche Sperre    entstand und dann gings los.
Es wird aber auch gehen, ohne das Wasser abzulassen. Man muss nur Geduld haben!
Es ist zwar etwas mühselig aber es hat sich gelohnt. Wir haben keinen einzigen __ Goldfisch mehr im Wasser.
Die Fische haben wir dann dem Nachbarn geschenkt. Er hat sich gefreut und wir waren sie los


----------



## robsig12 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fische im Teich!!*

Zeig mal ein Bild vom Teich. Ist überall anders. Ich habe damals meinen Teich fast leer pumpen müssen.

Woanders hätte ein Schlepnetz auch gereicht. Jeder Teich ist anders.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fische im Teich!!*

Schau mal hier im Forum in der Suche...dort findest Du schon viele Tips, bis hin zu der Taschenlampe in der Nacht


----------



## fbr (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fische im Teich!!*

Hallo Dirk,
entweder Du kaufst Dir ein Netz oder Du schaust bei einer Baustelle vorbei bei der grade ein Gerüst steht.
Die sind meisten mit Netzen verkleidet. Frag den Polier ob er Dir eine paar Meter von dem Netz schenkt und alles ist easy


----------

